# VR Therapy and Desensitization



## neoweaver (Feb 11, 2008)

I heard about this Therapy That helps people become de-sensitized to spiders using Virtual Reality. I wonderd if anyone has heard about a way to do this for Social or performance anxiety? I bet if someone did it it would be a hit.


----------

